# The LEGO Movie



## kluang (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPnY2NjSjrg[/YOUTUBE]


The film, the first-ever full length theatrical LEGO movie, follows Emmet, an ordinary, rules-following, perfectly average LEGO minifigure who is mistakenly identified as the most extraordinary person and the key to saving the world.


Director: Phil Lord/ Chris Miller, Chris McKay
Release: 2/7/2014
Studio: Warner Brothers
Starring: Will Arnett, Elizabeth Banks, Chris Pratt, Morgan Freeman, Alison Brie, Will Ferrell, Liam Neeson, Nick Offerman


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Might be an amusing movie, the voice actor list sure is promising


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2013)

it looks really good for full CG too

plus 1980s something space guy


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 19, 2013)

But they, of course, have to use a remix version of "Take On Me". Cool concept, though, and the fact Morgan Freeman is in there makes it more appealing.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> it looks really good for full CG too
> 
> plus 1980s something space guy



I don't know if they used any but it sure captured a stop motion feel


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope this film doesn't fall to pieces.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I hope this film doesn't fall to pieces.



If it does, it can be put back together.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I don't know if they used any but it sure captured a stop motion feel



from what I heard its all cg and purposely made it look like stop motion


----------



## kluang (Jan 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH4tMSd3QJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonder woman's film debut.


----------



## kluang (Jan 30, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Wonder woman's film debut.



At least Batman is Clooney pass, and that's a start


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 2, 2014)

Cloud Cuckoo Land looks awesome.

[YOUTUBE]Z-LzY5SUsKw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm strongly considering checking this movie out.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in. I think this could be great.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## James Bond (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been sold on this movie since I saw the trailer (namely the Baterang bit).

Edit:


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2014)

I may check this out when I get back in the States, no use waiting for some dubbed piece of shit here.  Looks good!


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright, I am gonna go check this out. Seems super amusing and reminds me of my first legos, Pirate Legos!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2014)

I have every intention of seeing this movie after work on Saturday.

Been excited ever since I started laughing during the preview a few months ago.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2014)

Im going to watch it because it's Wonder Woman's theatrical premiere


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2014)

Better Wonder Woman than the one we are going to see in Man of Steel 2.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2014)

review out 
[youtube]V3XYrFtu10A[/youtube]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff said:


> I may check this out when I get back in the States, no use waiting for some dubbed piece of shit here.  Looks good!



They dub all English films in Japan?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2014)

Checking this out Saturday. Gonna be my first review of the new year.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Checking this out Saturday. Gonna be my first review of the new year.



R.I.P Cowboy Bebop set

We can all guess what Stunna's next set is going to be.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2014)

That's A) assuming I like it, and B) assuming I'd wear a LEGO set

which I wouldn't

probably

...


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2014)

Stunna will have a Lego set. 

D is right.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2014)

smh I don't make a set for every movie I see I like


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2014)

Palpatine said:


>


that one rotten rating just sticks out so much.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2014)

To be more specific Stunna will probably go with the character voiced by Morgan Freeman because he is all about dat race.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> To be more specific Stunna will probably go with the character voiced by Morgan Freeman because he is all about dat race.



He's probably building himself a Lego set right now. Block by block with a look similar to :33 on his face.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Im going to watch it because it's Wonder Woman's theatrical premiere



You joke, but I'm watching it because it's gonna be the best Green Lantern film ever.

Plus I have a bunch of 1980's spacemen in a box in my basement. This is totally a film for my generation.


----------



## kluang (Feb 7, 2014)

Just finish watching it.  Right now, the best 2014 movie, even better then Robocop remake.

4/5


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2014)

Amazing movie.  Had a lot of fun


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2014)

Too childish and cliche for me. Eye lids grew heavier as the minutes passed. Work fatigue didn't help either. Fell asleep not even half way through.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2014)

kluang said:


> Just finish watching it.  Right now, the best 2014 movie, *even better then Robocop remake.*
> 
> 4/5


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2014)

> *Too childish and cliche for me*. Eye lids grew heavier as the minutes passed. Work fatigue didn't help either. *Fell asleep not even half way through*.


Then you missed the part it starts openly playing witg cliches and actually starts becoming an almost experimental work of art.

I'm personally glad I went in well rested to see it (though I DO have to work graveyard tonight, but you take the good with the bad)


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2014)

Last scene I remember is Wyldstyle telling the ordinary guy her real name is Lucy and she wanted to be the special one, and then I lost consciousness.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah you checked out before the plot started bucking cliches and went from being an enjoyable children;s movie to something very poignant and wonderful


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm really impressed with this film.

I really enjoyed it. It was far more kiddy than I expected, and yet somehow it was still really enjoyable.

I loved the whole twist type thing too.

Glad there was a Bonicle cameo. Even if only for half a second.

The detail and devotion to realistic lego sets was great.

All of the vices were perfect too. I actually laughed more than I thought I would.

I don't want to get too deep into a review, but even the themes of the film are great. Talking about creativity being a form of chaos, and going against order etc.

And it's not even kiddy for the sake of being kiddy as a kids film. It ties into the the story. The reason why it's so kiddy is even a crazy meta justified explanation.

I love the animation too. I'm so impressed. Even the explosions were Lego.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 8, 2014)

it was aight. Nothing mind-blowing and shit but in terms of content it's well-layered and stacked and its heart is in the right place. A solid B.


----------



## kluang (Feb 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't matter if you collect Lego, Gundam or Transformers. Any collectors can relate with Lord Business and why he does and what he does and our little ten year old self can relate with the well, his son and what he's doing.

I collect Transformers and I scold my nephew's kid for playing with my Optimus so I can related to it.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2014)

Castiel said:


> Yeah you checked out before the plot started bucking cliches and went from being an enjoyable children;s movie to something very poignant and wonderful



Ok, sounds like it's a slow-burner. I probably shouldn't have watched it in 3D. It was a strain on my eyes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2014)

I loved this movie probably the nostalgia factor but there Wasnt anything I really groaned at or found boring and I laughed way more than I thought I would


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty lame Superman we got in the movie. And don't get me started on Wonder Woman.


----------



## kluang (Feb 8, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Pretty lame Superman we got in the movie. And don't get me started on Wonder Woman.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Han Solo, Lando, The Millenium Falcon and the giant space slug made their first movie appearance in 31 years


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2014)

What can I say


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What can I say



To twist a popular phrase,

You truly wear your heart on your set.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 10, 2014)

I love how Batman(Warner Bros.) trolled Han and crew(Disney).


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2014)

I liked this movie, I thought it was awesome. Everything was awesome.


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHmX0Tlmx90[/YOUTUBE]

I lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2014)

I've seen it and it was freaking amazing.

Batman stole the show.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2014)

kluang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Han Solo, Lando, The Millenium Falcon and the giant space slug made their first movie appearance in 31 years



Han was in Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Han was in Revenge of the Sith.



He was? Maybe I should rewatched it


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 12, 2014)

He wasn't.

He was _going to be,_ but he isn't in it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2014)

kluang said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHmX0Tlmx90[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I lol


oh god lol


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I've seen it and it was freaking amazing.
> 
> Batman stole the show.


Then later in the movie Benny stole it from him.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2014)

Just watched this movie today. I loved it. It was funny, cliched story but done well, had fun characters, amazing cast, and the animation was just phenomenal. I was really amazing by all the lego shit that was going around everywhere. 

Plus that fucking song is stuck in my head now.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 16, 2014)

Saw it with family today and I loved it  I never once got bored or took my eyes off it.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2014)

Cute movie, but I couldn't help but notice the small amount of product placement in the film.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 17, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Han was in Revenge of the Sith.



He wasn't, chewbacca soul got sold to the dark side , but Han and the Falcon remain pure and untarnished.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2014)

The Millennium Falcon definitely was.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2014)

Mider T said:


> The Millennium Falcon definitely was.


Only in a minor cameo most people wouldn't be able to see. And it made sense for it to be there as the ship was described as being used during the Clone Wars.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2014)

Just got back from watching it. Such a fantastic movie. I laughed throughout the entire thing.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTP9U0oDDKg[/youtube]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2014)

one of the best movies of 2014

the only problem I had was Lucy and the guy ending up together in the end.


I really would have died of laughter if Lucy had ended up still with Batman and he would have asked why followed by a .....'Two words, I'm Batman!'


but still overall great movie, I need a  sequel


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2014)

Jonah Hill Hal Jordan was priceless


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2014)

I enjoyed it. References, references everywhere.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2014)

This movie made the impossible

No, I don't mean starring Wonder Woman on a movie


It had Will Farrel making me care and almost crying


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> but still overall great movie, I need a  sequel



It's been greenlit for 2017.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2014)

it has a major flaw whereins character plots climax waaay to early in comparison to story arcs and much of the transition between acts runs like a punch in the gut


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HOQxxNYSHR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

